# My Agfa Folder



## DestinDave (Mar 26, 2006)

Here are some pics of the Agfa 6x9 MF folder I picked up and just recently cleaned up and tested.  The first roll of film is due back in a few days - we'll see if it works okay.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh you lucky!... That's an AGFA Super Isolette, isn't it? Good cam, good glass on these.

Congrats!

You'll be very pleased with the pics.


----------



## terri (Mar 27, 2006)

oooo! It does look like a nice one! :thumbup: 

I'm not certain it's a Super Isolette, maybe an Isolette I II or III...? I think they open from the bottom and not the side, though.... :scratch: I'm not real good on picking out models, though.

Looks like a gem, can't wait to see the results. Thanks for posting!


----------



## DestinDave (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry for any confusion...  it's a Record III - the one I referred to in another post last week.  That said, I haven't found much difference between the two from what I've seen on the web.  Never seen an Isolette in real life tho'.


----------

